# Could a low tenor who sings Dramatic Tenor material learn to sing Agorante or Pirro?



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

Could a low/heavy tenor who sings Heldentenor or dramatic tenor material learn to sing Agorante's role from Ricciardo e Zoraide or Pirro's aria from Ermione (which both require outstanding vocal agility) with training or would this be genetically impossible for them to do?


----------



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

Anyone care to respond?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Some people have a greater natural facility for florid singing (coloratura) than others. However, all singers can attain it with training. Singers with biologically lighter voices normally find it easier, but all singers should learn to do it (i.e. 'play' their instrument.)

N.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

You don't have to ask for responses mate! They'll come


----------



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

The Conte said:


> Some people have a greater natural facility for florid singing (coloratura) than others. However, all singers can attain it with training. Singers with biologically lighter voices normally find it easier, but all singers should learn to do it (i.e. 'play' their instrument.)
> 
> N.


That makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

Bonetan said:


> You don't have to ask for responses mate! They'll come


I know, but I noticed that whenever I ask for someone to respond on here I usually get responses sooner. For some reason that trick seems to work for me. Lol


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Could be that like me, many on here have not ever heard of these roles.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Could be that like me, many on here have not ever heard of these roles.


High time Seattleoperafan , specially the Ricciardo e Zoraide. 
Wonderful music.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Anything can be learned. Repetition is everything. Get out your Czerny, practice the notes.


----------

